# Thinking about going with a Nigerian buck this year



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I have three miniature Nubians and two Toggenburgs does to have bred this year. Last year I paid $75/head to have (2) Miniature Nubians bred to a registered 5th generation miniature Nubian buck and the kids were enormous. It was a pain in the rear to run these does out to two different bucks. This year I have 2 extra does (doelings from last spring) to breed. I was thinking of purchasing a Nigerian buck to service all my does this year and then boarding him with a neighbor or selling him once I have confirmed pregnancies. So I would end of saving some cash, I won't have to drive my does all over the county and I'll have first generation mini Toggenburgs, smaller nubian mixes but no longer purebred mini Nubians, and my doelings will be bred to a really small buck. Does this sound reasonable? My goal is to make milk and the kids are just a bonus. I think I can market mini toggs easier than full size toggs anyway. Does this all make since. Can anyone see any potential down side to this plan? I'm assuming even the smallest buck can breed a full size doe if he has a platform to stand on, right?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It sounds like it makes sense to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds good. It is important to figure out what is best for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

your mini nubians would still be mini nubians even bred to a nigerian. The kids are just then First Generation Mini Nubians again. 

A Nigerian buck should be easy to find this time of year. I see many for sale.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. So, if I bred my mini-Nubians to a Nigerian wouldn't the offspring be considered 75% Nigerian since the Mini-Nubian does are 50/50? Either way, they'll be nice small dairy goats. I've seen a few Nigerian bucks for sale here up in Portland but some of them look too immature to get the job done.. How young is too young to get the job done?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes but they are still considered F1 Mini Nubians


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up Stacey. So here's another question... what color buck would give me the best chances of having Togg kids with Togg markings? I was thinking of a solid cream white or tan? I still want my Nubian kids to have some color too but I guess spots will probably not be likely. Any ideas about this?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

winky said:


> Thanks for the replies. So, if I bred my mini-Nubians to a Nigerian wouldn't the offspring be considered 75% Nigerian since the Mini-Nubian does are 50/50? Either way, they'll be nice small dairy goats. I've seen a few Nigerian bucks for sale here up in Portland but some of them look too immature to get the job done.. How young is too young to get the job done?


With nigerians there really is no such thing as too young. They are fertile as early as 7 weeks. But about 6months they shouldknow what their job is.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^Sorry I disagree. There is definately a thing as too young.

If you're going with a nigerian dwarf buck...i'd recommend getting something at least around a year old. I personally don't like to start breeding my bucks heavily until they're a year or so old...and at six months...I don't expect much. To get the markings of a togg...it would be ideal to breed your does to a buck with a "swiss or chocolate swiss markings." Unfortunately the pacific northwest has very few bucks in that color. It may be harder to find. If you can't find something swiss marked...go with something solid...chamoisee...black...chocolate..etc. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Black would give you a better chance of the togg markings coming through on kids


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I checked out your website Kylee (because I keep seeing KW on all these pedigrees) and I think your boy Hooligan is so handsome. I'll start looking for a chamoisee... I think they are about the most beautiful markings out there and it sounds like it could work for both of my breeds. I did some craigslist shopping for bucks today and was very disappointed. The search continues.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I am also thinking about trying a ND buck for my Nubian girls next year. Can someone that knows more than i do tell me some advantages and disadvantages? thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You are better channeling your search through actual breeders.

FB has many groups - this should get you started 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/248963031874109/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/290117201013167/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/226185690759249/


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the links Stacey... I'll check them out. I've also put the word out to all my local goat contacts. I spent last evening looking at all the websites of all the breeders I could find in my area. Surprisingly, not too many bucks for sale at the moment. I found a really nice chamoisee colored 4 year old but he has scurs. Not sure if that's a huge issue but I'm going to go have a look at him anyway. Goat shopping is so much fun!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A 4 year old should have some freshened daughters on the ground so ask about them 

Good luck on your search


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, now I've got two... plus a doe. This could be a big mistake but I couldn't pass this deal up. A friend of a friend told me about this high school girl who was needing to rehome her Nigerians and she wanted all three to go together so she offered all three for next to nothing. They all look super healthy and well cared for, are a little shy with strangers (which I thought was odd) and they came from a local dairy that apparently sells bottle babies. They are not registered but that's really OK with me. The bucks are a year old and the doe is a year and a half and is likely pregnant. They are not siblings. OK, there's a down side, they all have horns : ( . I'll have to get them tested for CL/CAE, vaccinated and do fecals. The Does is a beautiful rich mahogany chamoisee and she has decent sized teats, one of the bucks is a very dark buckskin or chamoisee and the other buck is a solid cream color. I think I'll experiment with both coat colors in an attempt to get my Toggenburg markings. I pick them up Saturday.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well glad you found a buck

Just an FYI -- you will NEVER be able to register any kids from the bucks that are unregistered. I know you said it was ok, but incase you were unaware I wanted you to know.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

winky said:


> Thanks for the replies. I checked out your website Kylee (because I keep seeing KW on all these pedigrees) and I think your boy Hooligan is so handsome.


Thank you...and glad you were able to find a buck!


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> With nigerians there really is no such thing as too young. They are fertile as early as 7 weeks. But about 6months they shouldknow what their job is.


I just got a laugh imagining a tiny 7 week old ND climbing the legs of a full sized doe. So, if there's a will, there's a way. Lol


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

I think you will be pleased with the outcome using a Nigerian Dwarf boy, but be sure he's from milking lines, or your going to lose production. Your minis will still be minis, but like first generations I think. (I don't do the mini thing, mine are pure NDs) 

I think if your considering an older boy, there is some thought with ND's that the older boys might lack a bit in fertility - but I do not believe this is varified. Also a Nigerian Dwarf boy can reach the girls, but steps help. When you see him out jumping on the girls, its time to bring her to a straw bale and back her up. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

Marty1876 said:


> I think you will be pleased with the outcome using a Nigerian Dwarf boy, but be sure he's from milking lines, or your going to lose production. Your minis will still be minis, but like first generations I think. (I don't do the mini thing, mine are pure NDs)
> 
> I think if your considering an older boy, there is some thought with ND's that the older boys might lack a bit in fertility - but I do not believe this is varified. Also a Nigerian Dwarf boy can reach the girls, but steps help. When you see him out jumping on the girls, its time to bring her to a straw bale and back her up.
> 
> Good Luck!


I am glad I found this forum. I'm surprised at the amount of positive suggestions and support given. There is another forum I found but will not name that blasts just about anybody crossing breeds.


----------

